# Navarre Pier 4/29



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The pomp hole and in close has June grass. Out at the octagon,perfect king conditions....strong current, east to west...SE to S winds, choppy water with a little color, cigs, LYs, threadfin, Spanish sardines in abundance for bait.

That being said...whatever travel agency the Kings use forgot to tell them. Saw one king today and he caught a ling jig upside the head. Did see a nice Spanish caught on a ling jig. Some smaller Spanish were caught on the bar. This afternoon, people were catching pompano right on the beach...so many set lines couldn't fish a jig.

One Cobia was also caught...right up by the beach. Saw one pod of tarpons heading east.

Flipper was on a tear today...smoking everyones bait. We should rename them Bernie's Bandits and one mama was teaching her baby to be a good little socialist and rob baits.

Off to bed, going to try it again tomorrow, but man does that drive to get there suck.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Appreciate the report, good luck in the morning


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Set lines have dominated the pompano area all season, very frustrating.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Navarre Beach Live HD 1080 Zoom Cam


Our Navarre Beach Live HD 1080 Zoom Cam is the best beach cam in Florida! Enjoy 12 unique and gorgeous views of the Gulf of Mexico and along the Emerald coast.



www.navarrebeachlife.com


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, did not get to go today. Getting old and being put together with rods and screws means sometimes the mind is willing but the body is not able. That super high humidity this morning triggered the arthritis in my spine. Couldn't get straightened up this morning, so took two Aleves and spent my birthday in bed🤬

Well, there's always next week.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday even if ya gotta drug up. Could be worse. Go Fish.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Well, did not get to go today. Getting old and being put together with rods and screws means sometimes the mind is willing but the body is not able. That super high humidity this morning triggered the arthritis in my spine. Couldn't get straightened up this morning, so took two Aleves and spent my birthday in bed🤬
> 
> Well, there's always next week.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy birthday Kingfish.

i feel your pain. Hope it eases up for you.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday and I know what you mean about arthritis it’s been kicking my butt all day also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, for my birthday, bought myself a Penn Pursuit III 2500 and a Pursuit III 3000 for inshore, pompano and Spanish and spooled them both up with 20 pound braid, then treated myself to dinner at Ruby Tuesday's. Only got to talk to my daughter a couple of minutes before she lost signal, because she is in the mountains in California for 4 days.

About my luck...the Aleve worked on the arthritis...this afternoon after it was too late to head to Navarre...lol. Guess I should have taken it last night before bed.

Didn't do a birthday cake because the state said I waited too long to apply for a burn permit for all the candles it would take.


----------

